# Lipstick Shades for an NC44/NC45 Skintone



## CellyCell (Jan 13, 2008)

Would be great for fellow members of this skintone color to tell me any recommendations. Or even some Makeup Artist on this forum...

Anything by MAC. And any lip shade color (besides like, really dark/plum lips). Otherwise, I'm open to try anything! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm planning to purchase them online because my local stores don't carry a whole bunch of product. So yeah, ha.

Pictures would be a big plus too.
TIA.


----------



## nunu (Jan 13, 2008)

hug me, blankety and kinda sexy are nice colours i'm nc43


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 13, 2008)

Viva Glam VI was made to flatter most every skintone, so I rec that too!  Plus, the matching lipglass is gorgeous!!


----------



## macface (Jan 13, 2008)

Mac lipstick in Angel and High Tea


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks, mucho. I already own Viva Glam VI... was my first purchase ever! Ha.

I will look into this colors, thanks again.

Any more recs, please!


----------



## Killacurves (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm a NC44 and on days when I don't feel like doing a full face makeup look I will use M.A.C lip pencil in "Brick" and some concealer spot control on the face ( blend blend blend)....the lip pencil is matte and very pigmented so you can control how heavy or not you want it sometimes I even apply and towel blot most of it off and it gives my lips a nice lipstain effect and I swear it lasts for ever :-D


----------

